# Will Rust Spots In Stainless Kettle Cause Problems?



## Giddo (2/1/13)

Hi all,

The workup of the brewing rig is coming along, slowly.

I fitted up the ball valve to the stainless kettle today, and water tested it - cold first then boiled up to test out the burner.

No leaks, but after emptying and drying the kettle I notice a number of rust spots on the base. I will try to get a picture tomorrow when it's a bit lighter outside.

I would guess there are maybe half a dozen spots about the size of a peppercorn, plus some other smaller spots.

Question 1: Is this normal / acceptable? (I haven't used any sort of cleaning product or abrasive cleaning pad, just a tea towel)

Question 2: Will it affect my brewing results?!


Thanks in advance
Giddo


----------



## QldKev (2/1/13)

Question 1: Is this normal / acceptable? (I haven't used any sort of cleaning product or abrasive cleaning pad, just a tea towel)

I assume it's a Handy Imports product? It's normal for them, not for others. You can still use it. 

Question 2: Will it affect my brewing results?!

I would give the rust a good clean off prior to every use, and I don't think you should have a major issue. 



QldKev


----------



## wbosher (2/1/13)

A good rub with some steel wool will deal to the rust spots prior to use, but they will get bigger in time unfortunately.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (2/1/13)

wbosher said:


> A good rub with some steel wool will deal to the rust spots prior to use, but they will get bigger in time unfortunately.



ONLY do this if its stainless steel wool, NOT the cheap shit home brand stuff.


----------



## m3taL (2/1/13)

might be feasible to spray some cooking oil in there for long term storage to stop it rusting out....

nan used to do this with her sauce pots over the resting period.....


however im not sure how that may affect brewing you would definatly need to clean the oil out before use.....


----------



## wbosher (2/1/13)

jameyliddelow said:


> might be feasible to spray some cooking oil in there for long term storage to stop it rusting out....
> 
> nan used to do this with her sauce pots over the resting period.....
> 
> ...



Oil might help in any further rusting but won't help with the rust that's already taken hold. It's like metal cancer, the only way to stop it is to cut or grind it out.


----------



## Batz (2/1/13)

When drilling your hole in your pot you have somehow introduced some steel particles. Whatever you do don't clean it with steel wool, that's about the worst thing you could do as it will just introduce more steel and make your problem much worst.
If you can get your hands on some nitric acid you can clean the area with a stainless scrubby and then paint it the the acid. I have done this with success before. 
You would only need a bees dick of acid.

Good luck with it.

Batz


----------



## Dunkelbrau (2/1/13)

Bar keepers friend.

Cuts through rust and re passivates. I found it in a cheapo shop called pots avenue in western sydney on the weekend.. Spewing too, I ordered it online!


----------



## wbosher (3/1/13)

I used to be a panelbeater some years ago, and we had salesmen trying to sell us all sorts of chemicals which supposedly halted/reversed the rusting process. We tried quite a few of them an found that none of them worked. The only way to get rid of the rust was to cut or grind it out.

Having said that, I've been out of the trade for over 10 years now, so with more modern chemicals available now I'm more than happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Batz (3/1/13)

wbosher said:


> I used to be a panelbeater some years ago, and we had salesmen trying to sell us all sorts of chemicals which supposedly halted/reversed the rusting process. We tried quite a few of them an found that none of them worked. The only way to get rid of the rust was to cut or grind it out.
> 
> Having said that, I've been out of the trade for over 10 years now, so with more modern chemicals available now I'm more than happy to be proven wrong.




We are talking stainless steel here which we don't expect to rust in the first place. Raw steel is a different matter altogether, anyone who has had rust in a car would agree with you 100%.


----------



## Edak (3/1/13)

+1 for bar keepers friend, that stuff is amazing. I have restored an old ss sink with it and if my brew related equipment ever shows any rust I will use this product only. Effortlessly removes rust and repassivates the stainless steel. 

AVOID STEEL WOOL!

Edit: I actually use this product on every piece of stainless steel I have, including my knives and tools.


----------



## wbosher (3/1/13)

Batz said:


> We are talking stainless steel here which we don't expect to rust in the first place.



That's true it _shouldn't_, but any one who has a draw full of SS knives and forks (or SS fishing hooks) knows that _shouldn't_ doesn't mean _won't_.


----------



## Giddo (3/1/13)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Looks like bar keepers friend is the first option. I will try to get my hands on some ASAP.

In the meantime I guess I just have to clean it thoroughly just before I brew.

Cheers


----------



## Truman42 (3/1/13)

Jurt said:


> Bar keepers friend.
> 
> Cuts through rust and re passivates. I found it in a cheapo shop called pots avenue in western sydney on the weekend.. Spewing too, I ordered it online!



Are you using this one

Bar keepers friend liquid cleanser

or this one

Bar keepers friend polish

EDIT: Or maybe this one

Bar keepers friend spray foam


----------



## Giddo (3/1/13)

Truman said:


> Are you using this one
> 
> Bar keepers friend liquid cleanser
> 
> ...



The one in your second link is available locally: http://www.kitchenwaredirect.com.au/Cookwa...d-Cleanser-340g Claims to remove rust based on the product image. $9 + $10 postage. I have some on its way to me now, will update with results.


----------



## pcmfisher (3/1/13)

Just polish it off with a green scourer.


----------



## Edak (3/1/13)

Truman said:


> Are you using this one
> 
> Bar keepers friend liquid cleanser
> 
> ...



second one, in a cardboard shaker tin thing. Kitchenware direct no longer have it, for the price on ebay you might as well buy two to save on shipping. 
Keep one in the kitchen and one in the brewery.


----------



## Beerisyummy (3/1/13)

Edak said:


> second one, in a cardboard shaker tin thing. Kitchenware direct no longer have it, for the price on ebay you might as well buy two to save on shipping.
> Keep one in the kitchen and one in the brewery.




You could probably just buy the oxalic acid from bunnings and get a shirtload for next to nothing. A little more dangerous in concentrated form but you'll have plenty for other jobs around the house.


----------



## Edak (3/1/13)

Beerisyummy said:


> You could probably just buy the oxalic acid from bunnings and get a shirtload for next to nothing. A little more dangerous in concentrated form but you'll have plenty for other jobs around the house.


I couldn't find it there, perhaps I asked one of their assistants who knew nothing... 

At 3.95 a tin, not too expensive.


----------



## Beerisyummy (3/1/13)

Edak said:


> I couldn't find it there, perhaps I asked one of their assistants who knew nothing...
> 
> At 3.95 a tin, not too expensive.




Yeah, I didn't think it looked too expensive but thought it worth mentioning the alternative. As much as I hate going to Bunnies.
I'd have to check in the garage but I'm pretty sure it comes in 1kg tubs for next to nothing. It's usually listed as rust and stain cleaner in the cleaning section. The active ingredient will be listed on the front of the container, as is the concentration.

Mind you I'm only going off of what I've read for passivating stainless. Personally I only ever use the stuff for cleaning decks.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (3/1/13)

Beerisyummy said:


> Yeah, I didn't think it looked too expensive but thought it worth mentioning the alternative. As much as I hate going to Bunnies.
> I'd have to check in the garage but I'm pretty sure it comes in 1kg tubs for next to nothing. It's usually listed as rust and stain cleaner in the cleaning section. The active ingredient will be listed on the front of the container, as is the concentration.
> 
> Mind you I'm only going off of what I've read for passivating stainless. Personally I only ever use the stuff for cleaning decks.



I had a look at bunnos for BKF and didn't find a thing, I got the powdered stuff in the little tin. Going to do a bulk order from the states soon if no one can point out oxalic in bulk for cheap, this stuff is tops!


----------



## Beerisyummy (3/1/13)

Jurt said:


> I had a look at bunnos for BKF and didn't find a thing, I got the powdered stuff in the little tin. Going to do a bulk order from the states soon if no one can point out oxalic in bulk for cheap, this stuff is tops!



http://www.recochem.com.au/files/downloads...r_PDS_Apr11.pdf
http://www.recochem.com.au/files/downloads...eaner_Oct11.pdf
Or
http://www.recochem.com.au/files/downloads...r_PDS_Apr11.pdf
http://www.recochem.com.au/files/downloads..._Acid_Sep11.pdf

The first one is the stuff I use all the time for cleaning decks and paving. Just be aware that these are concentrated acid and please take the time to read the MSDS links.
Even when diluted this stuff will burn your skin pretty quickly if you get it on you. It's not like in the movies but it will leave you some nasty burns if your not careful.


----------



## Beerisyummy (4/1/13)

And for those that were wondering about the concentrations.....







100% w/w is pretty Fing strong. 2kg was around $10-15 from memory.


----------



## stux (5/1/13)

Jurt said:


> I had a look at bunnos for BKF and didn't find a thing, I got the powdered stuff in the little tin. Going to do a bulk order from the states soon if no one can point out oxalic in bulk for cheap, this stuff is tops!



I'll be in on a bb of bkf from the us


----------



## Giddo (24/1/13)

Update: The Bar Keepers Friend turned up, and it works a treat. Thanks for the tip Jurt!

Kitchenware Direct has it back in stock again in case anyone is after some: http://www.kitchenwaredirect.com.au/Bar-Keepers-Friend-Cleanser-340g $9.95 + postage

Cheers
giddo


----------



## Edak (28/1/13)

I am glad it worked for you Giddo!!


----------



## wbosher (29/1/13)

"DO NOT SWALLOW"...really??!!


----------

